# new sigs



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

critique please


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

My honest opinion is that you're on the right track. But, it's not that great. Don't worry about that though, just worry about getting better. If you want my help, let me know.


----------

